# Evinrude 15 / can you tell me anything about this motor?



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

Just bought my first boat that is powered by an outboard so Im completely new to this. 

The boat is an 88 15' aluminum mod-v smoker craft bass catcher.
Came with a 15hp Evinrude that im assuming is from the same year?
The model number is not readable (anyone know it?)

Basically... I want to take the boat out on the nearby lake for a test run before I recarpet it and buy new seats and fishfinder.

Im not sure if I should do any preventive maintenance or check anything before I go out, Im assuming it would be smart to drop a garbage can of water under it and get the feel of it/ test it first.

The seller said it had new impeller and carb cleaned a couple years ago and that he had it out on the water early this year, said its been reliable and runs like a top.
The gas tank is half full... I assume I should dump it and make a fresh mix.

Again...this is my first outboard and not even quite sure how to operate it because the tiller handle I think has selections for starting it and maybe for putting it in gear? but the words are wore off.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

What should I do? Drop it in can of water, make sure its in nuetral, pump priming bulb, choke it and fire her up?

any breakdown of things to do/check would be lifesaving

thanks (sorry about the pic orientation... smartphones can be dumbphones)


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice looking setup and good motor.

All used motors have a good impeller and have had the carb rebuilt recently. hahaha

If you believe the PO and want to try it out go for it (50:1 on the fuelil mix). Be ready to turn it off if it is not pumping water (must have a water source - garbage can, muffs, etc).

Check/change the lower unit oil prior to running the engine.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

I got the motor in water, heres a pic of the tiller control, i got the motor in neutral, the tiller shows arrows up and down (i assume thats the idle position for switching gears) then to the left of that the triangle comes to a small point (assuming thats for trolling?) Then to the right side of the 2 arrows the triangle gets wide and it shows a circle with an arrow.

The tiller throttle wont turn past the up/down area on the control.... im not sure where it needs to be to start it.




For the gear oil. Is the a top and bottom screw and i just pull the top one to see if it weeps out and if it does its full? Would it hurt to make sure the motor runs before changing the oil?

Thanks


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

Ya the tiller throttle only turns very little on the left side of the up/down arrows in the picture.... barely any movement, if i try to turn it to the up/down arrows it wont go and feels like im gonna break something.

Lol, forgive me for being a noob... lol, ill catch on quick i promise haha.

I just want to know the functions of everything before i fire it up and take it in the water

Also... the motor says 100/1 is 50/1 better or stick with what motor says?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

ok im stupid, looking at the linkage I get it now, once in gear the throttle will turn more


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 17, 2014)

The model number is on the plate on the transom clamp that can be seen in the 4th photo down.
The numbers are stamped into that tag.
Wipe it with a clean rag - then lightly rub the side of a sharpened pencil over it. 
You should be able to read it then.
Then go to the second page of this PDF:

https://shop.evinrude.com/media/document/ModelNumberReference.pdf

to determine the year.


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 17, 2014)

And if you are the least bit suspect of the condition I strongly suggest you take it to an outboard mechanic to have it checked out.
The money you spend could save you a tremendous amount later. A local dealer here in Kentucky quoted me $70 to check a motor. 
Finding something that could destroy the power head or lower unit could save you hundreds if not thousands.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

I havnt checked lower unit oil but plan to get some (any decent brands at walmart?)

But i fired it up on the old gas and ran great, peed water out good.

I think i may take it out today , then garage it to change oil, redo carpets and seats.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 17, 2014)

Slick looking rig.

As mentioned, for the minimal costs involved, at least check the impeller.

You did well.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks, he wanted 1800 but i got it for 1500


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

Ill have to look into how to change impeller, any pdf manuals for these?
The plate with model and serial number on the clamp is unreadable


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

Is this the plate?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

Motor says 100/1 but have been suggested 50/1

Just stick with what the motor calls for?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

One more question and i promise im done lol


The guy told me he used it with the motor tilted all the way down with it unlocked that way if he hit a log or something the motor would pop up n fall back down.... is this how i should do it or lock it in?
What trim or tilt setting should i use? Just straight 90 degree angle from transom to start with?
Thanks


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 17, 2014)

I like to run my motors unlocked for the reason the guy you bought it from stated.

As far as the engine tilt the straight up and down is an alright place to start.

Run the motor fuelil at 50:1. 
There is some debate as to why the service bulletin was released to change the ratio from 100:1 back to the "usual" 50:1 (lack of lube running or lack of lube in storage) but irregardless 50:1 is safe. Perhaps someone with more real knowledge about the ratio change will chime in.
If your motor has the 100:1 sticker it is, I think, in the year range of 1985 to 1988.

Check this out...

https://www.leeroysramblings.com/Lower_unit.htm
https://www.leeroysramblings.com/Johnson%209.9_15.htm

rrrr... just check out his entire site..... lots of good stuff!

https://www.leeroysramblings.com/index.html


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359809#p359809 said:


> deezdrama » 17 Jul 2014, 14:01[/url]"]Is this the plate?


Yup - that's the one.
The stamping may be very faint.


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359811#p359811 said:


> deezdrama » 17 Jul 2014, 14:07[/url]"]The guy told me he used it with the motor tilted all the way down with it unlocked that way if he hit a log or something the motor would pop up n fall back down.... is this how i should do it or lock it in?


I also agree on this. I only lock my motor if I am making a long backwards run (like backing out of the lily pads) otherwise I leave it unlocked. I can back up slowly, like pulling away from the dock, with locking it. 



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359811#p359811 said:


> deezdrama » 17 Jul 2014, 14:07[/url]"]
> What trim or tilt setting should i use? Just straight 90 degree angle from transom to start with?
> Thanks


The answer to this question will take you a long time to figure out. What you are dealing with is called "Trim" and it involves, the motor angle, where the weight is in the boat (fore and aft) and a host of other minor things.

I have a hand held GPS which tells me my ground speed. I start with one click (or notch) up and check my speed. Then I start adjusting - one more notch - check again - move weight forward - check again - you get the idea. The best trim will be the one that produces the highest speed and still is stable at that speed. 

Good luck and report back how you made out.


----------



## San Dimas (Jul 17, 2014)

I have the same motor. Says 100:1. I split the difference and run 75:1. Motor runs great!


----------



## San Dimas (Jul 17, 2014)

LeeRoys Ramblings will tell you everything you need to know about that motor. Great website.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

thanks for all the links,help, and support guys! glad I found this forum! Its alot better than the other forum ive posted questions on (glad i decided on aluminum LOL)

I was at wally world and picked up some 80-90 weight gear oil for $5 .... I almost bought some quicksilver synthetic for $12 but it said for 70hp+ outboards... dont know if it really matters but in my cars i like to run a good expensive synthetic, maybe next time ill know what to buy.

Anyway... i figure ill change my lower unit oil a few times per year so I guess its better to have new crappy oil than not change it at all.

Also bought a tube of "marine and trailer grease" I was going to lube the prop shaft... will this stuff work?

Short from that I need to read up on changing impellers (it has a good steady "pee" like stream" maybee ill hold off on that untill fall and its time to garage her.
Other than that I might change the sparkplugs once I figure out what to get and what gap to set them at.

I got a big 6 gallon gas tank that barely fits in the gastank/battery area.... you think i could get by with a smaller tank? i almost bought a 3 gal tank but for $40 ...I want to make sure it will last a day on the lake.

Got my trailer liscensed and filling out /sending in boat reg in the morning.

Tonight I will rewire my trailer and hopefully have lower oil changed and be ready for the water tomorrow...cant wait.
Ive been on the lake in a 15' canoe with 30# trolling motor.... this otta feel like jumping from a pinto to a lambo lol.

Thanks again guys for all the help!


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359853#p359853 said:


> deezdrama » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]thanks for all the links,help, and support guys! glad I found this forum! Its alot better than the other forum ive posted questions on (glad i decided on aluminum LOL)
> 
> I was at wally world and picked up some 80-90 weight gear oil for $5 .... I almost bought some quicksilver synthetic for $12 but it said for 70hp+ outboards... dont know if it really matters but in my cars i like to run a good expensive synthetic, maybe next time ill know what to buy.
> 
> ...



If it is peeing a good steady stream, it is working ok, I would wait til fall too. You only need to change the gear oil once a year unless it is leaking, in which case, get the leak fixed. A 6 gal tank is appropriate for that motor, should last you a couple days easy of moderate fishing. I personally use the johnson 50/1 mix oil on my 1984 johnson 48hp spl. It runs good on it. 2 cycle oil is not cheap, the synthetic is quite expensive and not needed IMO. A good lube for the prop shaft is a tiny bit of never seize once a year. Use never seize on the spark plug threads too, steel threads on aluminum threads can be problematic, treat them with care.
Tim
Tim


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 17, 2014)

Glad i checked the lower unit oil...
Dark/ foul smelling and only about 6 oz came out n ive read this unit will hold 16 oz.

Makes me wanna hurry on a waterpump rebuild kit!


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 18, 2014)

better to be dark and foul (used) than milky (contaminated with water - leaky seal(s)).

looks good, should be a fun project.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 25, 2014)

Speaking of serial numbers, my 15hp Evinrude has the ser# stamped on an expansion plug on top of the power head. It is identical to the frame mounted serial number plate. 

Good call on checking the lower unit, you probably saved yourself some change down the road.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 26, 2014)

I have spent hours if not days going back to Leeroy's ramblings. There was a service bulletin to change all 100:1 stickers to 50:1. So I would run 50:1. It will smoke less.


----------



## Natedog57 (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's another vote for 50:1, it'll smoke more b/c there's more oil in the ratio, but you've got to remember the old saying: "A smoking 2 stroke is a happy 2 stroke".

That 15 is a great little motor, congrats on your purchase.

I'd highly recommend, almost plead with you, to change out the impeller, or better yet the entire water pump. Once you've had an impeller breakup, and the pieces work their way into/through the water jacket you'll quit trying to see how long you can go between changes. 

Unless you have 100% confidence that it was changed w/in the last 18 mo I'd personally swap it out.

Good luck with it, she'll last forever if taken care of.


----------

